
Jar Jar Binks actor 'considered suicide' after Star Wars prequel backlash - laurex
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2018/jul/04/jar-jar-binks-actor-considered-suicide-after-star-wars-phantom-menace
======
matthewmacleod
People are genuinely absolute idiots.

Jar Jar was a badly written, unnecessary, even somewhat racist, nonsense
character. That’s not the fault of the voice actor, nobody’s childhood was
“destroyed”, and the thought of anybody sending an actor a _death threat_
because they voiced a shitty character is so completely nonsensical to me that
I’m struggling to imagine the sort of person who would do it.

Maybe humanity is doomed after all.

~~~
cududa
Did you ever read up on the kid that played Annakin? People started stalking
out an EIGHT YEAR OLD’s house to yell at him about ruining Star Wars and
telling him to kill himself. For some reason the Star Wars fan base is one of
the most rabidly awful. I can’t understand how you’d wish death on a child

------
badrabbit
Please don't downvote me but I liked Jar Jar. Not because the character was
great but because I felt like the annoyance was there to add a "light hearted"
and slightly annoying touch to the plot. It felt like eating spicy food with a
bit too much of one particular spice.

Has no one ever met a person that annoys like Jar Jar? This feels similar to
how people get annoyed when they hate the ending. The writer is trying to tell
a story,are all stories without an annoying character or do they end in a
satisfactory manner?

But then again people who watch a blockbuster movies don't care about an
interesting or thought provoking story. They just want to watch something that
makes them feel good,and this is why hollywood keeps making remakes and comic
book stories. That is what audiences who pay for movie tickets want,they don't
care if fast and furious 10 has the same generic plot as every other movie in
the series because it still makes them feel good.

(I think I put too much thought into this comment,please take it as my humble
opinion as opposed to a rant)

------
mesozoic
We love you Jar Jar!

